# blow dryer



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I want this dryer from Chris Christensen so bad!

http://www.chrissystems.com/kool_dry_dryer.htm

I don't think Santa can be that generous this year though.

Anyone else tried one?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Are you a groomer ?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

No, not a groomer. I have 5 dogs though.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have an Air Force dryer. Had it for many years. It's been tossed around, kicked, hose has been stepped on and crushed and it's just been all around beat upon.

And it has NEVER failed me!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

my dogs love a leaf blower !!!! but I have never used it to dry them off......


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I like the air force to be sure. But the bigger dryers are getting to be a drag for me, literally. I like this one because so light and compact, it can even sit on the table under the dog. I tried one and it had great force. I am nearly deaf from the big driers and this one was pretty quiet. I am coveting it badly.


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

I am a dog groomer and this is my favorite dryer ever!!!

http://www.petedge.com/assets/product_images/styles/medium/AF44311_230X230.JPG

With a lot of the Chris Christensen merchandise you are paying for the name to. 

Anyway this dryer is AWESOME!!! You can literally see the water come off of the dog in a sheet. It also gives you the option to use only one of the 2 motors without the compressor ....which I like for faces and upper neck area...Plus its a little cheaper.

You can order it from PET EDGE.com its a metro air force master blaster pet dryer.....sorry I do not know how to post you a link to the exact page.


----------

